# Jim Harris's Die-Cut Pouches



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I just want to put in a plug for Jim's pouches. If you haven't tried them you should. They are soft, light, tough as nails, and just wanna hug your ammo in such a loving way. I'm on my second batch now. The price is very reasonable. Again, you should try them.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I just want to put in a plug for Jim's pouches. If you haven't tried them you should. They are soft, light, tough as nails, and just wanna hug your ammo in such a loving way. I'm on my second batch now. The price is very reasonable. Again, you should try them.


Dayhiker,
Can you tell us his contact screen/forum member name?


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Performance Catapults- Jim Harris


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

yes i agree fantastic !


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

I third this!, They're absolutely perfect and very comfortable, and this is coming from a guy who usually shoots big pouches


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks fellas...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

These are my favorites as well.
The fixed Chinese tubes I use are harder on pouches than most bands but these hold up well for a long time.
Also, I shoot 1/2" steel and 5/8" marbles almost all the time and the PC pouches are great even for this bigger ammo.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It is a great Pouch! -- Tex


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Ordered 30 last Friday based on all the positive feedback for them and Jim , look forward to getting them as my homemades vary wildly in quality . Very well priced I might add .


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I received mine in the mail yesterday and I'm very pleased








These smaller size pouches are really nicely cut and strong enough to handle the dreaded 25mm double TBG.


----------

